# out.flush()



## ModellbahnerTT (22. Mai 2009)

Halllo,
kann mir jemand sagen was die methode out.flush() genau macht.
Bin darauf in der Netzewerkprogrammierung mit Streams gestoßen. danke


----------



## The_S (22. Mai 2009)

Den aktuellen Puffer des OutputStreams "wegschreiben".


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (22. Mai 2009)

und was bedeutet:
public class Neu implements Serializable?


----------



## The_S (22. Mai 2009)

Dass die Klasse "Neu" das Interface "Serializable" implementiert. Dies ist nötig, wenn ein Objekt die VM "verlassen" können soll (z. B. wenn es über eine Netzwerkverbindung gesendet werden, oder auf die Festplatte gespeichert werden soll).


----------



## FatFire (22. Mai 2009)

Erklärung der Serialisierung.
Google lebt...

Gruß FatFire


----------

